# Can't use HP LaserJet printer through a TP-Link Print Server to print from my MacBook



## penguinhana (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm using a MacBook, Mac OS 10.5.8. I've downloaded the driver for HP LaserJet m1319f MFP and the printer worked fine when I connect it directly to my MacBook (using USB connection).
The problem is that printer is supposed to be connected to our office network users through a TP-Link Print Server (TL-PS110U). I've tried to use AppleTalk to connect to that print server but my MacBook only recognized that HP printer as a HP Fax machine and I can't print anything.
Can anyone help me with this? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 1, 2010)

penguinhana said:


> ... the printer worked fine when I connect it directly to my MacBook (using USB connection).
> ...


You cannot use a USB driver over the network. You must use a *CUPS* driver to communicate with your print server over the network.


----------



## penguinhana (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh, the driver I downloaded has something like ...CUPS v1.1, and it still doesn't work. There's something I remember now. When I tried to install the driver for that printer, I ran through the installation process smoothly until it required me to choose the device. But I can't find my printer on the list and it doesn't provide me a method or tool to point to that printer or the print server.
I can only finish the whole installation process when I connect my MacBook directly to the printer. I saw one of the options during the process was "network printer" and "USB printer"... And the time that I completed the whole process, I must have choosen "USB printer" then.
Maybe now my problem is, during the installation of the driver, I couldn't define the printer on the network. (The print server only appearss in AppleTalk later and that require the driver installed already to pick up to complete the printer setup).


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 2, 2010)

penguinhana said:


> ... (The print server only appearss in AppleTalk later and that require the driver installed already to pick up to complete the printer setup).


That's just it. Your print server supports various and sundry IP-based protocols, AppleTalk, and even Microsoft's misbegotten NetBEUI. Except for Bonjour/Rendezvous, however, IP protocols do not autodiscover. You must know the IP address of your print server. If you know your print server's IP address, then setup via one of the IP-based protocols should be straightforward and painless.


----------



## penguinhana (Mar 2, 2010)

I know my print server IP adress. I could ping to it and access to it through it's web-based interface. The thing is, I don't know how to install the driver right. The driver installationg process always goes straight to the point where it requires me to "choose" the right printer from a "list". But I can't see any network printer on that list, so the installation process never ends right.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 2, 2010)

The LaserJet m1319f MFP is not supported by the Linux Foundation's OpenPrinting Project's *CUPS* drivers. It is not even listed in the Foundation's database. If it is host-based printer, then you are probably SOL as far as networking goes. However, you say it worked while connected directly to your Mac. Host-based printers don't usually work with the Mac. The mystery deepens.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 2, 2010)

It uses the zenographics system:
http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/ (an open source driver project)
http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL.osx
(I installed it a long time ago, seemed straightforward to me)


----------

